

Obama's Soft Totalitarianism - exicer
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/europe-must-stand-up-to-american-cyber-snooping-a-906250.html

======
malandrew

        "... the Berlin Interior Ministry has sent a set of 16 questions [about the spying program] to the US Embassy."
    

Anyone know what those 16 questions are?

